# Lenovo or HP



## Mayank (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey,
I want to buy a laptop upto 45k.
It would be my third one...
1. Compaq presario
2. dell studio

I dont want to use dell any more....
I heard a lot in negative of sony vaio.

So m really looking forward for lenovo or HP !!!!
glad if you could suggest me which one is better ???
I do not want any gaming specifications.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2012)

edit your first post and fill up this questionnaire


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 10, 2012)

According to me Dell and Sony are much better than Lenovo(not considering thinkpad in the league), HP,toshiba, HCL etc.
And if you want something really good then get a thinkpad


----------



## Mayank (Jul 13, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> According to me Dell and Sony are much better than Lenovo(not considering thinkpad in the league), HP,toshiba, HCL etc.
> And if you want something really good then get a thinkpad



what about HP envy...ultrabook...


----------



## Mayank (Jul 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> edit your first post and fill up this questionnaire



1. budget=45k(max)
2. mainstream laptop
3. dislike=vaio,toshiba,hcl,acer
4. tasks=surfing,ms office, java and html coding, web designing, music at high   volume  and muvies
5. no prefrence in screen resolution.
6. lokking forward for HP and Lenovo 
Plzzz suggest....


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Mayank said:


> 1. budget=45k(max)
> 2. mainstream laptop
> 3. dislike=vaio,toshiba,hcl,acer
> 4. tasks=surfing,ms office, java and html coding, web designing, music at high   volume  and muvies
> ...



hp is the best selling brand also in terms of service and product quality and reliability. lenovo is also good brand but awful service in north india.
As per your requirement it is better to buy an ultrabook by hp envy 6.
HP Envy 6-1003TX . It is best budget ultrabook comes with pre-loaded genuine windows 7, core-i3, 4GB RAM, 2GB 7670M graphics and battery life upto 8 hours.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 13, 2012)

for his task an i3 is sufficient but an ULV i3 that doesn't even have turbo boost, i seriously doubt he'll be happy with his investment in the long term since he is selling out 45k which is no small amount. 



Mayank said:


> 1. budget=45k(max)
> 2. mainstream laptop
> 3. dislike=vaio,toshiba,hcl,acer
> 4. tasks=surfing,ms office, java and html coding, web designing, music at high   volume  and muvies
> ...



you don't need to spend 45k for those things.
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge Series E420
HP Pavilion G6-2006TX

the first one have an excellent keyboard and display but less ram and limited hard drive space. Second one uses glossy display but have more ram, more HDD & lastly a graphics card that can be used to play latest game easily. But both have around 4hr battery life.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> for his task an i3 is sufficient but an ULV i3 that doesn't even have turbo boost, i seriously doubt he'll be happy with his investment in the long term since he is selling out 45k which is no small amount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, core-i3 has just dual core 1.4GHz but it would be okay for music, movies, java prgramming etc.
For a proper laptop hp has launched 3rd gen core-i5 in hp G6 too HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2103TU just in 37.8k 
I think the price is very reasonable included windows 7 64bit.


----------



## red dragon (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> hp is the best selling brand also in terms of service and product quality and reliability.


What makes you think so?Since when hp has become reliable!?
@op,since you are not into gaming,get  a Lenovo T420,it is the most reliable laptop available in India.
ASS is second to none!
I will seriously suggest you to increase your budget a bit and get it(do not compare T420 with thinkpad edge,despite sharing the thinkpad logo,the former is thousand times better!)
Do not end up buying a lousy hp Pavilion or lenovo ideapad.
If you want to try something different give Toshiba business laptops a try,they are also very good!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

^HP's hardware quality is questionable but service definitely is good. Although its heterogeneous, as my friend's dv6 laptop mobo fried and HP says its not available in India. dafuq.


----------



## hsr (Jul 13, 2012)

I own a Lenovo Z570 ideapad. So far, nothing bad happened, and like you I am a person who uses the laptop to code/design. The only problem I had was with the OEM install, which is pretty much same for all laptops. These laptops have much more build quality compared to the other competitions(except Dell).
And if you are looking at HP, never go for their G series laptops. Trust me, you'll hate them. The Z570 has SRS powered speakers, and music is just great through it.

They are the most sold ones in my state, Kerala. 12 of my college buddies have them. No issues yet. I've completed one year btw.

The config is a factor you should decide, the Z570 is available from i3 SB to i5 IB, HD 3000 to GT 630M, and a price range of 28k to 55k(rough figures)

But the fact is, ideapads are "multimedia laptops", is heavy(literally) for office use. And when you go for office laptops, the sound becomes cheap...


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

red dragon said:


> What makes you think so?Since when hp has become reliable!?
> @op,since you are not into gaming,get  a Lenovo T420,it is the most reliable laptop available in India.
> ASS is second to none!
> I will seriously suggest you to increase your budget a bit and get it(do not compare T420 with thinkpad edge,despite sharing the thinkpad logo,the former is thousand times better!)
> ...



New hp models are reliable, one user has thinkpad and hp dv6 and he said it is as good as thinkpads in term of quality, uses laptop all the time never turn off, he knows better than us. Hater gonna hate, your image of hp laptops is old thats why you are saying lousy nowadays there is nothing like that.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^HP's hardware quality is questionable but service definitely is good. Although its heterogeneous, as my friend's dv6 laptop mobo fried and HP says its not available in India. dafuq.


It might be very old laptop. No laptop get fried until u do high OC. And if something happens hp will replace for free of cost. I don't think lenovo has some kinda accidental cover. For hadware quality I would hp laptops has the most screws to make laptop less noisy and vibrating.. more amount of metal is used in framing. I don't think compromise with hardware. Hence, hp is more reliable.


----------



## hsr (Jul 13, 2012)

Guys, don't make this into a flame war. Everyone is open to post their opinion, and you should correct them, not throw flames.


----------



## vkl (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> New hp models are reliable, one user has thinkpad and hp dv6 and he said it is as good as thinkpads in term of quality, uses laptop all the time never turn off, he knows better than us. Hater gonna hate, your image of hp laptops is old thats why you are saying lousy nowadays there is nothing like that.
> 
> 
> It might be very old laptop. No laptop get fried until u do high OC. And if something happens hp will replace for free of cost. I don't think lenovo has some kinda accidental cover. For hadware quality I would hp laptops has the most screws to make laptop less noisy and vibrating.. more amount of metal is used in framing. I don't think compromise with hardware. Hence, hp is more reliable.



Lenovo is offering 1 Year Accidental Damage Protection with z580 according to their page in flipkart.
Metal doesn't mean it has better built quality than a plastic laptop. 

While buying people should look for 2 things
1.Specs and built quality of the laptop
2.ASS of the manufacturer in his/her region
Nothing more.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

It's great if lenovo has started accidental cover in their laptop, till last year their was no option. And when it comes to durability and product quality metal is always better than a plastic laptop also metal made looks more rich and refined looking than a plastic laptop.


----------



## vkl (Jul 13, 2012)

^^Many laptops from Sony Viao and other manufacturers come with plastic finish they dont look bad either.Their durability is also good.
Anodised aluminium made laptops aren't bad though.


----------



## hsr (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> And when it comes to durability and product quality metal is always better than a plastic laptop also metal made looks more rich and refined looking than a plastic laptop.



Plastic does not mean plastic literally, and these rich looks you are referring to is the gloss you get while it is in the showroom. Plastics are durable, in the same line of that of metal bodies and are much lighter. Mine is a fiber body, and it is more "refined" looking and bright, because it's blue. Thinkpads are one of the most durable laptops out there, period.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> It might be very old laptop. No laptop get fried until u do high OC. And if something happens hp will replace for free of cost.



Its not much old, but the last model before 2nd gen came. And JFYI he didn't even knew what OC meant and neither played game, but the laptop just boiled and boiled. 2nd gen improved it drastically though.



rider said:


> For hadware quality I would hp laptops has the most screws to make laptop less noisy and vibrating..



What does no of screws has got to do with hardware quality. Laptop is an electronic item with only HDD (ODD if you count) as mechanical part. And its vibration is irrespective of no of screws. This comes under fitting or better called assembling which every manufacturer does more or less of same standard. Issue is quality of components used.



rider said:


> more amount of metal is used in framing.







rider said:


> I don't think compromise with hardware. Hence, hp is more reliable.



Your "thinking" doesn't changes HP's image or fate. Bottom line is HP _was_ much questionable (no _moar_ proofs are needed for that), but with the advent of 2nd gen _its fine_. Period.


----------



## rider (Jul 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Its not much old, but the last model before 2nd gen came. And JFYI he didn't even knew what OC meant and neither played game, but the laptop just boiled and boiled. 2nd gen improved it drastically though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats crazy about that? Metal is obviously makes the product better in build quality, dv6 is all metal made except bottom that is made of PVC and screen panel of plastic. Framing of metal are in dv6, probooks, XPS, higher range of vaio are with metal made even macbook pro.. all are metal made.

What else is in laptop for hardware, they have good quality of full keyboard, average LED screen that is bright enough, very responsive touchpad and fine speakers and a sharp HD web camera, and what do you think screws and metallic body comes in software they are also come in hardware, CPU, GPU made by manufacturers themselves, HDD is of WD/segate/toshiba whats wrong with you.


----------



## vkl (Jul 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Whats crazy about that? Metal is obviously makes the product better in build quality, dv6 is all metal made except bottom that is made of PVC and screen panel of plastic. Framing of metal are in dv6, probooks, XPS, higher range of vaio are with metal made even macbook pro.. all are metal made.
> 
> What else is in laptop for hardware, they have good quality of full keyboard, average LED screen that is bright enough, very responsive touchpad and fine speakers and a sharp HD web camera, and what do you think screws and metallic body comes in software they are also come in hardware, CPU, GPU made by manufacturers themselves, HDD is of WD/segate/toshiba whats wrong with you.



^^Even some of the  newer generation thinkpads like Thinkpad T530 use plastic 
and have good built quality


----------



## rider (Jul 14, 2012)

vkl said:


> ^^Even some of the  newer generation thinkpads like Thinkpad T530 use plastic
> and have good built quality



I've not mentioned plastic is bad, just they are not as good as metals in durability and richness, everyone say this.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 14, 2012)

I would recommend OP to buy the new dell inspiron 14R with SB i5, its price is 40k but you can govt or corporate employee discount which is around 5-7%.


----------



## red dragon (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice thread cleaning job Mod!
It is sujay ain't it?
Plastic can be real good if not better than metal(it is prone to dents)
Fibre is ideal.


----------



## Mayank (Jul 16, 2012)

rider said:


> hp is the best selling brand also in terms of service and product quality and reliability. lenovo is also good brand but awful service in north india.
> As per your requirement it is better to buy an ultrabook by hp envy 6.
> HP Envy 6-1003TX . It is best budget ultrabook comes with pre-loaded genuine windows 7, core-i3, 4GB RAM, 2GB 7670M graphics and battery life upto 8 hours.



Thanks for your advice. 
btw I donn know much about the advantages of an ultrabook.....
What r its main properties which make it different from others and does I have any use of them as per my requirements.



Sam said:


> for his task an i3 is sufficient but an ULV i3 that doesn't even have turbo boost, i seriously doubt he'll be happy with his investment in the long term since he is selling out 45k which is no small amount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for your valuable advice.
The thinkpad which you have suggested is having very less ram(only 2gb) .... suggest some other thinkpad.
and what r your opinions about 
HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2005AX



hsr said:


> I own a Lenovo Z570 ideapad. So far, nothing bad happened, and like you I am a person who uses the laptop to code/design. The only problem I had was with the OEM install, which is pretty much same for all laptops. These laptops have much more build quality compared to the other competitions(except Dell).
> And if you are looking at HP, never go for their G series laptops. Trust me, you'll hate them. The Z570 has SRS powered speakers, and music is just great through it.
> 
> They are the most sold ones in my state, Kerala. 12 of my college buddies have them. No issues yet. I've completed one year btw.
> ...


thanks this one is quite valuable advice.
and which r better among thinpads and ideapads.
also wt is the basic diff in them


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 16, 2012)

Mayank said:


> thanks for your valuable advice.
> The thinkpad which you have suggested is having very less ram(only 2gb) .... suggest some other thinkpad.
> and what r your opinions about
> HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2005AX



you can consider 2005AX too and for your need it'll suffice.

And upgrading ram is easy. for 700 bucks you get a 2GB DDR3 stick and for 1200 4GB DDR3. there is one empty slot but the hard drive is way too less in Thinkpad.



Mayank said:


> and which r better among thinpads and ideapads.
> also wt is the basic diff in them



don't confuse between thinkpad and ideapad. thinkpad is rugged business laptop whereas ideapad is just regular laptop.


----------



## red dragon (Jul 16, 2012)

Thinkpads usually have better build and keyboard but come with integrated gfx.
T and X series come with 3 years warranty by default.


----------



## Mayank (Jul 16, 2012)

and what about the use of an ULTRABOOK.
looks wise ideapad is cool but thinkpad r ewww....


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 16, 2012)

^
Ultrabooks are basically thin and light small notebooks with ULV (Ultra Low Voltage) CPU for lower power consumption and thus have better battery life than average laptops. 

Usually ultrabooks are 11-13 inch, weigh less than 1.5kg and offer 5 hours + battery life and don't come with too many ports. 

Also usually ultrabooks are made of aluminum or some other metal alloy and have good build quality and screen. 

So its more for people who want portability and are not going to use it for anything resource intensive like running VM, heavy duty photo and video editing, gaming etc.


----------



## hsr (Jul 16, 2012)

Mayank said:


> and what r your opinions about
> HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2005AX





hsr said:


> And if you are looking at HP, never go for their G series laptops. Trust me, you'll hate them.





Mayank said:


> and which r better among thinpads and ideapads.
> also wt is the basic diff in them





hsr said:


> But the fact is, ideapads are "multimedia laptops", is heavy(literally) for office use. And when you go for office laptops, the sound becomes cheap...


In simple words, Ideapads = Personal/Multimedia laptops
Thinkpads = Business/Office laptops


----------

